# 4 1/2 month of female won't go on walks



## drapester (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife and I are struggling with walking our 4 1/2 month old female Beatrix. We have bought an easy walk harness which has helped tremendously with pulling, but B will sit down in the middle of a walk and not want to go any farther. This morning I tried walking her twice. We only got to the end of the block on the first try and the end of the driveway on the second. I have tried offering her treats and praise when she actually is walking to get her to make a positive association with walks. The frustrating part of all of this is she is excited when I put the harness and leash on in preparation for a walk, but when she's on the walk she's timid and anxious. Then when we get home, she's energized and wants to run and play. 
Can anyone offer suggestions on what we might do to get her to go on walks?

Background: We started going on short walks at 3 months with only a leash and collar, which didn't work that well because she was pulling most of the time. We jogged a couple of blocks a couple of times, which led to her having sore hips and was absolutely a mistake at that age. The vet said to hold off on running until she was much older, and we've followed that instruction. We took a break from walks to let her heal, and no problems have persisted. We also take her to the dog park and let her go off leash.

Thanks!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, we had the same issue when Darby was younger.
It will end soon, have no fear. Not much we did for it. Just one day she was fine and stopped refusing to walk.
Keep taking her out and it'll be over before you know it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, drapester, and welcome to the forums!! 

Here is a link to a thread from last December on this very subject:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6582.msg50492.html#msg50492

Scroll up to the top of the thread to get the whole picture.

Beatrix could just be going through a fear stage. Do you have any photos for us? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi drapester!

I think mswhipple has it. Coincidentally, our girl is the same age as your's and I have noticed her becoming slightly more cautious and fearful of some things as of late, when up until now she couldn't give a hoot!

Nelly's least favourite thing at the moment is putting her harness on, even though when she has it on it's the BEST thing ever because we're obviously going a walk. 

I'm sure it will pass soon.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not good, IMO if it sits down. Hopefully it's just unfamiliar territory. 
But in any case, if the dog refuses once, no big deal take what you get and try again tomorrow or the day after. Forcing will not yield good results. 
In any case I would try and rule out physical pain.

At the beginning we did this once after we walked less than a block. I just turned back and let his curiosity drive him next the time around.


----------

